# paph hellas westonbrit fcc/rhs



## snow (Jan 20, 2010)

:clap:second time blooming. got this for my birthday last year. the flowers is large


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 20, 2010)

In AQ, Hellas 'Westonbirt' is a yellowish color and has a CCM, not a FCC. It has no flower award, but has been used extensively in breeding.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2010)

orcoholic said:


> In AQ, Hellas 'Westonbirt' is a yellowish color and has a CCM, not a FCC. It has no flower award, but has been used extensively in breeding.



would AQ (aos united states) even show awards given by the royal horticultural society of england? (rhs)

nice flower anyhow, though the color seems to not match what's shown in the aq


----------



## tim (Jan 20, 2010)

go get your money back...that's not Hellas...


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice flower, but I agree, it is NOT Hellas 'Westonbirt'

This is what Hellas 'Westonbirt' looks like:
http://www.orchidweb.com/OrchidOfWeek.aspx?ID=1179

Robert


----------



## paphioland (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah not even hellas


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 20, 2010)

:clap: Nice flower, whatever it is, nice color too! :clap::drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 20, 2010)

cool!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the color.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 20, 2010)

looks great, but its not Hellas....


----------



## snow (Jan 20, 2010)

this is what the tag saysRatcliff (orchids ltd)chilton DIDCOTox11 ort GB
TAG NO8774
Hellas ''Westonbirt'' Fcc/Rhs xFamily Circle Ruby.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 20, 2010)

That explains it! Its a Hellas cross...obviously crossed to a red.


----------



## snow (Jan 20, 2010)

i guess when showing paphs; i should give ALLoff the information


----------



## etex (Jan 21, 2010)

Beautiful bloom!! I love the color and shape!! Nice birthday present!!Thanks for showing us!


----------

